# My first halloween day is coming



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I have 2 days off work ... the first day I will do some of the honey do jobs, the second day I hope to be able to spend on some halloween stuff!

I have been wanting to put together an how to on a tombstone making technique, which is how I hope to spend the day ... Also working on the scarecrow from last year... 

watch this space


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i will watch it lol! it's nice when you can take an entire day to start a project and try to finish it and i said try to .... i had 2 days off too and the weather here went down i was sure winter was coming back i didn't finish my project but i had fun with it a bit . So have fun and post some pics of it !


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Herman the tombstone making technique section came out great. The pictures are very good. As I stated on the main board ...your web site is coming along nicely!!

Muf


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Many thanks for the comments muffy. I was pleased with the how to on tombstones and how it came out. I do hope that my fellow haunters find it and the other how to's of some use. The web site is a "work in progress" and I am constantly adding stuff to it. One of the things I need to work on so to speak is the links section. I have so many sites bookmarked and would like to add as many as possible.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes Herman web sites like we have where you keep adding things are always a "Work in Progress". You are really doing well on the instructions in your "How To's" section. I'm not real good at that as Jerry builds everything & to get him to sit down and write out the instructions with me is almost impossible...I swear he has ants in his pants!lol
Make sure Herman that you list your projects in some of the big project web sites like Monster List, Haunters Hangout, Haunt Project. That will bring people to your site.

Muf


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks muffy for the positive input


----------

